# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS), Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

alexa.amazon.com

youtube.com/AmazonAlexa

twitter.com/alexa99

instagram.com/alexa99

tiktok.com/@alexa99

Amazon Alexa on Wikipedia

amazon.com/meetalexa

amazon.com/AlexaAccessibility

alexaanswers.amazon.com

Playlist "Alexa Accessibility"

developer.amazon.com/alexa

twitter.com/alexadevs

AVS Device SDK - an easy-to-use SDK for commercial device makers to integrate Alexa into connected products

List of supported Alexa devices

Vice President, Alexa AI - Prem Natarajan

Vice President and Head Scientist, Alexa Artificial Intelligence (AI) - Rohit Prasad

Projects:

Alexa for Astronauts

Alexa Custom Assistant

Alexa Prize Socialbot Grand Challenge

Statcast AI

PRO Voice, wireless headphone with Alexa voice recognition technology

Amazon Echo Buttons

Echo Connect

Echo Spot, smart speaker with a built-in screen

Echo Plus, smart speaker

Echo Show, smart speaker with a built-in screen

Dash Wand, Alexa-enabled grocery assistant device

Amazon Tap, voice assistant device

Echo Dot, voice assistant device

Amazon Echo, voice assistant device

Coffee Machine: Amazon Alexa & Raspberry Pi

Intel Tiny Smart Home

----------


## Airicist

Triby, Alexa-enabled portable speaker

----------


## Airicist

Article "“Siri Already Did It”"
Amazon Alexa vs. Apple Siri

by M.G. Siegler
May 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Now you can build your own Amazon Echo at home—and Amazon couldn’t be happier"

by Michael J. Coren
May 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

See what Alexa can do when paired with Zoomdata

Published on May 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Zoomdata + Amazon Echo

Published on Aug 9, 2016




> Zoomdata Labs explores what's possible when you integrate the fastest visualization for Big Data with Amazon Echo.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's Alexa with MATRIX Creator + Raspberry

Published on Aug 10, 2016




> We are going to ask Alexa some questions to show how you can communicate with her using your MATRIX Creator and a Raspberry PI

----------


## Airicist

"Alexa, what should retailers know about you?"
5 reasons to pay attention to the voice-assistance software from America’s fastest-growing e-commerce company.

by Artemis Berry
August 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

You can now control your GE large appliances with Amazon Alexa

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> GE Appliances and Amazon announced Tuesday the release of Geneva, an Alexa skill that lets you give voice commands to Wi-Fi enabled GE products including ovens, refrigerators and dishwashers.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 25, 2016




> Whether you want to order items or search for songs by speaking the lyrics, these tips can help you get more comfortable with your Amazon Echo, Dot or Tap.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Man hacks Alexa into singing fish robot, terror ensues"
Perhaps technology has finally gone too far

by Russell Brandom
November 4, 2016

https://www.facebook.com/hdadd/videos/10157576067105265

----------


## Airicist

Top 5 things Amazon's Alexa can do that Google Home can't

Published on Nov 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Voice shopping with Alexa

Published on Nov 18, 2016




> Voice shopping with Alexa allows customers to shop for tens of millions of Prime-eligible items. Available on the Amazon Echo, Echo Dot, Amazon Tap, Amazon Fire HD tablet, and Amazon Fire TV, it’s as simple as saying, “Alexa, order [product]” — Alexa will find a product that ships with Prime. Just say, “yes” to buy it. Don’t forget to ask, “Alexa, what are your deals” each day for the latest deals.

----------


## Airicist

"Alexa, preheat the oven for turkey"

Published on Nov 23, 2016




> The $2,000 GE PHB920SJSS induction range works with Alexa, Amazon's virtual assistant, so you can use voice commands to control some of the appliance's functions.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's next Echo said to come with a screen

Published on Nov 29, 2016




> A high-end smart speaker is in the works with a 7-inch touchscreen, according to a Bloomberg report.


Article "Amazon Plans Premium Alexa Speaker With Large Screen"

by Mark Gurman
November 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alexa, Tell Me Where You’re Going Next"
Amazon’s VP of Alexa talks about machine learning, chatbots, and whether industry is strip-mining AI talent from academia.

by Steven Levy
December 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

4 common Amazon Alexa problems and how to fix them

Published on Dec 5, 2016




> Amazon's Echo, Echo Dot and Tap speakers come loaded with features and are virtually maintenance-free. But things don't always go to plan. Here are some common problems with the Alexa speakers and how to fix them.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon ships more than 1 billion holiday gifts, lots of Echo Dots"

by Mike Snider
December 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Speak up, robot: Court wants data from Amazon Echo device for murder case

Published on Dec 28, 2016




> The Internet of Things, as our rapidly growing collection of connected devices is called, entered a new era of sorts recently when detectives in an Arkansas murder case sought a search warrant to view… or hear… the content of commands or sounds recorded by an Amazon Echo device. The case dates back to 2015 but the gist of the matter is that the home where the murder took place was littered with I-o-T devices that may hold clues.
> 
> Detectives say the Echo was streaming music at the time of the murder, and they want to know if the Echo recorded any sounds during what appears to be a struggle. Echo devices are “always listening,” but Amazon says they only record small bits of commands received after hearing a “wake word,” which by default for an Echo device is “Alexa,” the name of the A.I. agent used to execute requests. Detectives are also looking at other smart devices in the home.
> 
> The broader implication here is that this new generation of smart home assistants, whether it be an Echo, your phone, computer, security system, thermostat or whatever, may now be forced to rat you or someone else out in a legal matter. How the legal system and device makers will respond to this new wrinkle remains to be seen. So far, Amazon is refusing to release the data while its legal team looks at options; Suffice to say it’s a complicated new problem.

----------


## Airicist

Article "At CES 2017, Amazon revs Alexa everywhere strategy"
A bevy of vendors are integrating Amazon's Alexa digital assistant technology. Artificial intelligence matters, but distribution, developers, and integration may matter more.

by Larry Dignan
January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Lynx, mini humanoid robot with Amazon Alexa

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Alexa is everywhere

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Amazon isn’t at CES in any formal capacity, but once again, it seems to be everywhere thanks to Alexa.

----------


## Airicist

How Amazon's Alexa Won CES 2017

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> The talking artificial intelligence assistant is no longer stuck inside an Echo speaker. WSJ's Geoffrey A. Fowler found Alexa in a Ford car, a Martian watch, an LG fridge and more.

----------


## Airicist

A news anchor set off viewers Alexas to buy a bunch of dollhouses

Published on Jan 13, 2017




> A lot of people in San Diego bought unwanted dollhouses thanks to a news anchor setting off their Amazon Alexa devices. So if this can happen, what other mistakes could?? Kim Horcher and John Rocha (Host -The CineFiles, Super Animation Gametime) break it down!
> 
> "Shh! you may want to turn down your television set because Alexa the internet-connected home assistant device may be listening.
> 
> The Amazon Echo system which does everything from getting your weather report to ordering more laundry detergent can also do some things you don’t want it to.*"

----------


## Airicist

Keynote: Conversational AI in Amazon Alexa - Ashwin Ram | Udacity Intersect 2017

Published on Mar 31, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Ashwin Ram, conversational AI in Amazon Alexa at The AI Conference 2017

Published on Jun 6, 2017




> Dr. Ashwin Ram is Senior Manager of AI Science for Alexa, the intelligent agent that powers Amazon Echo and other devices. He leads R&D initiatives to create advanced technologies for conversational agents, including the university-facing Alexa Prize competition.
> 
> Dr. Ram is a distinguished artificial intelligence (AI) researcher and entrepreneur. He managed the Interactive Intelligence research area at PARC, leading a team to invent new behavior change technologies to help people adopt healthier lifestyles. He was a professor in the College of Computing at Georgia Tech and director of the Cognitive Computing Lab. He has co-founded multiple startups, including OpenStudy (acquired by Brainly), an online social learning network, and Enkia (acquired by Sentiment360), which developed AI software for social media applications.
> 
> Conversational AI in Amazon Alexa
> As we moved from the age of the keyboard, to the age of touch, and now to the age of voice, natural conversation in everyday language continues to be one of the ultimate challenges for AI. I will talk about why Conversational AI is hard, how conversational agents like Amazon Alexa understand and respond to voice interactions, how you can leverage these technologies for your own applications, and the challenges that still remain.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's Echo devices can act as intercoms

Published on Jun 27, 2017




> Just another way the online retailer and device maker is beating its competition.
> 
> If you've got multiple Amazon Echo devices throughout your home, you'll soon be able to use them as a connected intercom. Amazon just launched the feature today across the original Echo, Echo Dot and its new screen-toting Echo Show. We heard last month that the intercom capability was in the works, and it seemed like a given once Amazon brought hands-free calling and messaging across the Echo family. The company is rolling out the feature over the next few days, but be sure to update your Alexa app to access it.


"Amazon is turning every Echo device into an intercom"
It's a new addition to the Echo's hands-free calling feature.

by Devindra Hardawar
June 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Get $10 from Amazon by shopping with your voice

Published on Jul 5, 2017




> Prime Day starts early, if you shop with your voice. Amazon offers extra deals for Prime members that use the Alexa voice assistant.

----------


## Airicist

How to get started with an Alexa smart home

Published on Jul 5, 2017




> Here's how you can begin using Alexa to control your smart home.

----------


## Airicist

This TV has Amazon Alexa built-in, but it's not what you think

Published on Jul 12, 2017




> The Element Amazon Fire TV Edition features thousands of apps and Alexa Voice control. So what's the catch?

----------


## Airicist

Getting started with the AVS Device SDK

Published on Aug 17, 2017




> Introducing the AVS Device SDK, an easy-to-use SDK for commercial device makers integrating Amazon Alexa directly into their connected products.

----------


## Airicist

The future of Alexa

Published on Aug 29, 2017




> CNET interviews three Amazon execs about the growth of voice computing.

----------


## Airicist

A chat with Pixie, Princeton University's socialbot

Published on Aug 29, 2017




> Here's what it's like talking to a bot that runs on Amazon's Alexa voice assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘Cortana, Open Alexa,’ AmazonSays. And Microsoft Agrees."
In an unusual partnership, Amazon and Microsoft are working
together to extend the abilities of their voice-controlled digital assistants.

by Nick Wingfield 
August 30, 2017

Cortana, intelligent personal assistant, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

----------


## Airicist

How to set up your Alexa devices for multiroom playback

Published on Sep 11, 2017




> Amazon allows you to stream music not just from one device, but through multiple Alexa devices around your home.  Here's how to do it, and some caveats that come with it.

----------


## Airicist

New Amazon Echo Plus first look

Published on Sep 27, 2017




> Amazon just announced a new Echo Plus speaker, in addition to a second-generation Echo and Echo Connect speaker phone. The Echo Plus doubles as a smart home hub, one that connects to various wireless protocols to set up and control connected home gadgets and appliances.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's latest Alexa gadgets first look

Published on Sep 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How to make Alexa smarter with routines

Published on Nov 6, 2017




> Control your entire smart home with a single command using Alexa routines.


"Control your smart home with a single command using Alexa routines"
Amazon recently introduced routines to Alexa, which lets you perform several actions using a single command. Here's how to set it up.

by Taylor Martin
November 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Alexa for Business: empower your organization to use Alexa

Uploaded on Nov 22, 2017




> Today, people spend too much of their day on tedious tasks at work, like managing their calendars, dialing in to meetings, or searching for information. But Alexa can help solve this problem by acting as an intelligent assistant at work. Alexa for Business makes it easy for you to use Alexa in your organization. Alexa for Business gives you the tools you need to manage Alexa devices, enroll your users, and assign skills, at scale. You can build your own context-aware voice skills using the Alexa Skills Kit, and the Alexa for Business APIs, and you can make these available as private skills for your organization. Alexa for Business also makes it easy to voice-enable your products and services, providing context-aware voice experiences for your customers.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Inside Amazon's Artificial Intelligence flywheel"
How deep learning came to power Alexa, Amazon Web Services, and nearly every other division of the company.

by Steven Levy
February 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Meet Alexa: get more with Prime

Published on Feb 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

A date with Amazon Alexa

Published on Feb 14, 2018




> No need to dine alone this Valentines Day when you're an Amazon Prime member, so why wait for the future of robot dating when Alexa is already here?

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's Alexa has a really creepy laugh

Published on Mar 10, 2018




> Alexa has a really creepy laugh. Kim breaks it down. Give us your thoughts in the comments below!
> 
> "Between the Jurassic Park and Jurassic World movies, we have more than enough cinematic evidence to argue that bringing back dinosaurs is a very bad idea. But luckily an upcoming mobile game will allow us to have our dinosaurs without all of the carnage that comes with them.
> 
> Universal and Ludia have teamed up to create Jurassic World Alive, an augmented reality game that allows you to collect DNA to unlock dinosaurs and create hybrid dinosaurs. You can walk around to find dinosaurs, but you also have the ability to collect DNA at home."

----------


## Airicist

What Alexa's laughing gaffe tells us about voice recognition

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> A few laughing Amazon Echo and Dot speakers give us insight into a bigger story: voice recognition is still very much in its nascency. We still have a ways to go before it can breach the point of understanding tone and context.

----------


## Airicist

9 questions you had about Alexa

Published on Mar 15, 2018




> In this week's episode of Quick Question, Jeff sits down with Amazon Alexa expert Ben Fox Rubin. They answer your questions about whether Alexa will ever have a face, how she says "Mario" and if she will ever be integrated with sex toys.

----------


## Airicist

How Amazon's Alexa is turning into HAL-9000

Published on Mar 16, 2018




> HAL-9000 is coming to your house! Brett and Tim break it down. Give us your thoughts in the comments below!
> 
> "HAL-9000, the malevolent supercomputer at the heart of Stanley Kubrick’s classic 2001: A Space Odyssey, is an icon of science fiction cinema. So much so, that if you ask any one of the virtual assistants to “Open the pod bay doors,” they’ll dutifully parrot HAL’s lines from the movie back at you. Now, Master Replicas Group wants to take that step a bit further, turning HAL into a virtual assistant that can control your home.
> 
> The company name might be familiar to prop and costume fans: the original Master Replicas produced a range of high-quality props from franchises like Star Wars and Star Trek before going out of business a decade ago. If you’ve seen someone swinging around a lightsaber, there’s a good chance it’s one of Master Replicas’ props, or based off of their models. The new company is made up of several former employees, who are getting back into the prop replica business with a new range of products, including an interactive replica of HAL."









> Master Replicas Group 2001 Interactive HAL Computer
> 
> Published on Mar 1, 2018
> 
> 2001 Interactive HAL Computer
> 
> For the first time in 50 years, you can own an absolutely authentic, fully-operational HAL 9000 computer interface. The Master Replicas Group Interactive HAL Computer uses Amazon Echo technology to control your home!
> 
> Available for preorder this spring. Shipping in second quarter 2018!
> ...


"This replica of HAL-9000 from 2001: A Space Odyssey comes with Amazon’s Alexa built in"
Maybe don’t hook up your garage door to it

by Andrew Liptak
March 10, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Alexa on Windows PCs is just disappointing

Published on Jun 18, 2018




> Amazon's Alexa app for PC is severely limited by region (just U.S.), lacks basic features, requires special firmware, and is only for "select" PCs. Still, there is some hope for it

----------


## Airicist

Alexa is coming to your hotel room

Published on Jun 19, 2018




> Forgot your toothbrush? Just use Alexa for Hospitality.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa invades the living room

Published on Jul 11, 2018




> So how can we get Alexa into our living rooms? Over the past six months, tech companies have been battling it out to connect digital assistants to your TV. Homepod, Google Max, and the Sonos Beam bring quality sound, while the Fire TV Cube and Amazon’s Echo and Dot just want to make our TVs work with voice. In this episode of Processor, Dieter walks us through our options to add Alexa onto our TV.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon wants Alexa to be the operating system for your life"
Amazon wants Alexa everywhere, and it will even go head to head with microwave and subwoofer makers to get there

by Nick Statt
September 27, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Alexa, Should We Trust You?"
The voice revolution has only just begun. Today, Alexa is a humble servant. Very soon, she could be much more—a teacher, a therapist, a confidant, an informant.

by Judith Shulevitz
November 2018

----------


## Airicist

How to setup and use Alexa

Published on Dec 20, 2018




> Our complete Alexa setup guide shows you how to get started with Amazon's smart home assistant - from downloading the Alexa app onto your iPhone or Android phone to setting up compatible speakers such as the Amazon Echo Spot, Show, Dot and beyond, plus devices from Bose and Sonos.
> 
> These days Alexa can be found in hundreds of smart devices, from speakers and TVs to smartphones and other smart home kit. The best voice assistant of 2018/2019 can control your kit, deliver information on demand and loads more besides - and here's how to get setup, whatever your equipment.
> 
> Alexa is completely free to use, and a serious rival to the likes of the Google Assistant and Siri. Especially as she was one of the first to be integrated into smart home tech, so she has more features and better understanding - as well as impressive support.
> 
> We hope this guide to using Alexa helps, and check out our reviews of Amazon's Echo speakers for more.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Tab hands-on: Alexa takes on a new form

Published on Jan 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

12 of the most useful Alexa Skills

Published on Jan 9, 2019




> We have been witnessing a boom of new Alexa skills being developed over the past year.
> 
> ​​​​To help you find the most useful ones for your day-to-day life, we put together a list with 12 cool Skills worth checking out!

----------


## Airicist

CES 2019: Alexa gets a robotic talking head

Published on Jan 11, 2019




> Tired of speaking to Alexa's disembodied voice? Oregon startup Robomodix is giving Amazon's voice assistant a face of its own, though the results may creep you out a little bit.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant or Alexa challenge

Published on Jan 12, 2019




> Google Assistant and Alexa are both trying to take over your smart devices. But who has the weirdest gadgets? Shannon and Dieter explore the show floor at CES 2019 to find the coolest and most unusual uses of these digital assistants.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Tips & Tricks | Best Skills & Features (2019)

Published on Jan 21, 2019




> Our Alexa tips & tricks guide reveals our favourite Skills that Amazon's AI assistant supports in the UK in 2019. Here's how to get started with Alexa on your Echo or other smart device, including changing her wake word and downloading new features. We then run through the best stuff she can do, including:
> 
> How to control your smart home gear, including lights, heating and devices such as your Xbox One.
> 
> How to customise and use Alexa's Flash Briefing, to get a full news and schedule update each morning.
> 
> How to relax with stress-busting sounds, and wake up to your favourite music.
> 
> How Alexa can help you get fit with Joe Wicks workouts.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

EB showcased Amazon Alexa at CES 2019 part 1

Published on Mar 29, 2019




> In part 1 of this demonstration from CES 2019, we introduce how Amazon Alexa is integrated into a seat box demonstrator and showcase how customers will be able to ask Alexa to answer questions, play music, hear the news, get weather and traffic reports, control their smart home, and more.






EB showcased Amazon Alexa at CES 2019 part 2

Published on Mar 29, 2019




> In part 2 of this demonstration from CES 2019, we showcase on a seat box demonstrator how Amazon Alexa could be able to proactively notify the driver about different incident scenarios on the road.


Amazon Alexa integration

Elektrobit Automotive GmbH (EB), embedded software solutions for the automotive industry, Erlangen, Germany

----------


## Airicist

Alexa-Alive

Published on Apr 4, 2019




> After working for some time 12/7 on Assistive Technology and Assistive Care Robotics I decided to have a break and have some fun and build what I think an "Alexa-Alive" entity would look like and react! - Take the new  Alexa "Input" device and add a beautiful avatar (virtual human) and you get a pure magic visible voice assistant with multiple emotions and personality! In my humble opinion this takes voice assistants to a whole new dimension.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Workers Are Listening to What You Tell Alexa"
A global team reviews audio clips in an effort to help the voice-activated assistant respond to commands. 

by Matt Day, Giles Turner, Natalia Drozdiak
April 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

5 Alexa Hacks - Amazon Echo input

Published on Apr 16, 2019




> Amazon is continually adding new features to it's Alexa enabled Echo smart speakers. The most affordable Echo is the Echo Input which connects to a Bluetooth speaker or other audio device. BTW, there's a great Amazon Echo input deal going right now. We break down 5 Alexa hacks that you can do at home to get the most out of your Amazon Echo input.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon launches a certification program for Alexa skill developers"

by Sarah Perez
April 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Best Alexa Hacks - Amazon Echo Dot Kids

Published on Apr 17, 2019




> Amazon Alexa smart speakers are useful, convenient and also fun! Especially the Echo Dot Kids edition. Designed to keep kids entertained, connected and safe the Amazon Echo Dot kids has a lot of tricks packed in. BTW, there's a great Amazon Echo Dot Kids deal going right now. In this video we break down 5 Alexa hacks that kids can do at home to get the most out of the Amazon Echo Dot Kids.

----------


## Airicist

Using Voice Technology to Enhance the Student Experience

Published on Apr 22, 2019




> Voice technology is becoming the newest medium in which students can interact with their education. With Amazon Alexa, students worldwide are gaining more from their educational experience by simplifying ways they acquire information and stay organized. Institutions can personalize campus life by building private skills, providing daily flash briefings, and quickly retrieving campus information. Join Chris Dixon, Head of IT and Innovation at Lancaster University, to learn more about how the L.U. Alexa skill is adding another dimension to the student university experience, engaging students in a variety of topics from study skills and welfare problems to social life and academic progression.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Alexa Guard

Published on May 14, 2019




> With Guard, Alexa can help you keep your home safe. Get Smart Alerts sent to your phone if Alexa detects the sound of smoke alarms, carbon monoxide alarms, or glass breaking when you’re away. Guard also works with connected smart lights to make it look like someone’s home when you’re away, and integrates with security systems from Ring and ADT.

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing Alexa Conversations (Preview), a New AI-Driven Approach to Natural Dialogs through the Alexa Skills Kit"

by Drew Meyer
June 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Alexa keeps your data with no expiration date, and shares it too"
A US senator asked questions, and Amazon provided answers you might not want to hear.

by Alfred Ng
July 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alexa, Can You Be Used Against Me in Court?"
It’s going to be challenging for any business that has to include such a device in their legal proceedings or regulatory compliance programs. But that won’t stop opposing parties from demanding their inclusion.

by Brian Schrader
July 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Stop Amazon employees from listening to your Alexa recordings"
Don't want to run the risk of anyone reviewing your Alexa recordings? Turn this feature off.

by Jason Cipriani
August 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alexa, time for class: How one university put an Echo Dot in every dorm room"
Students at St. Louis University are headed back to school with Alexa in their dorm rooms to help with everything from weather to campus bus schedules.

by Molly Price
August 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "The complete list of Alexa commands for your Amazon Echo"
Here's everything you can ask Alexa to do. (Dad jokes included.)

by David Priest, Tauren Dyson, Taylor Martin
September 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Multilingual Alexa update revelead at 2019 Amazon press briefing

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon's newest neural networked, machine-learning text to speech is absolutely incredible, announced today a the amazon press briefing. Now with multi-lingual settings.

----------


## Airicist

Develop Alexa Skills for the PC | Intel Software

Oct 18, 2019




> In this video you'll get a look into how to develop Alexa Skills on the PC. Amazon Alexa started on the Echo, making it easy to listen to music, get information, control smart home devices and more. Using Alex is as simple as asking a question.
> 
> Now Alexa is available on Windows 10 PCs, giving users access to the tens of thousands of skills already available on Alexa, AND new skills designed specifically for PCs.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Every Alexa command you can give your Amazon Echo smart speaker"
From controlling Philips Hue lights to getting Prime delivery updates, Alexa offers a lot.

by David Priest, Tauren Dyson, Taylor Martin
October 30, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon’s AI rewrites ‘millions’ of Alexa user commands to reduce defects by 30%"

by Kyle Wiggers
November 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Alexa Communications team

Dec 23, 2019




> The Alexa Communications team’s mission is to bring people closer together by enabling customers to use their Alexa devices for convenient, natural, and expressive conversations with family and friends.


Karthick Raman

----------


## Airicist

Article "7 shocking things Alexa still can't do on your Amazon Echo"
Amazon's digital assistant got several new advancements last year, but unfortunately it still can't do these simple commands.

by Katie Conner
January 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

What did we do before Alexa?

Jan 29, 2020




> Amazon's 2020 Superbowl ad

----------


## Airicist

Alexa is a toy? First look at $300 Alexa-powered kids kitchen

Feb 22, 2020




> The first toy to interact with the Amazon Alexa voice assistant makes its debut at the New York Toy Fair. The KidKraft Alexa 2-in-1 Kitchen and Market is both a pretend kitchen and grocery store, packed with RFID chips and sensors. When kids start to play with the accessories, Alexa will chime in with recipes, shopping lists, questions, jokes and games. But Alexa is not included — parents would need to provide their own Echo and download the skill to play. Bridget Carey checks out a prototype of this $300 playset, which will be sold next year at Amazon.com.


"The first Alexa toy is a $300 kitchen for kids, packed with dad jokes"
We check out a prototype at New York Toy Fair to see how Amazon's voice assistant plays with preschoolers.

by Bridget Carey
February 22, 2020




KidKraft's Alexa 2-in-1 Kitchen and Market at Toy Fair 2020

Feb 24, 2020

"KidKraft's Alexa-powered toy kitchen sizzles and tells dad jokes"
Kids can't resist a good hot dog gag.

by Kris Naudus
February 23, 2020

"KidKraft Playset Connects With Alexa for Baby's First Self-Surveillance"

by Catie Keck
February 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Answers demo on an Amazon Echo

Nov 2, 2019




> Alexa Answers, Amazon's crowdsourced database of answers to questions, contains questionable content.






Problems with Alexa Answers -- Part 2

Mar 11, 2020




> Alexa Answers, which crowdsources answers to questions to which Alexa doesn't yet have an answer, isn't a perfect platform. These problematic submissions made it past manual and automatic filters.

----------


## Airicist

My favorite hidden Alexa trick

Apr 16, 2020




> Make Amazon's assistant say whatever you want with a custom skill. Alexa is great at controlling your smart home, checking the weather, playing music and more. Beyond the basics, you can teach your Amazon Echo Dot smart speaker to say whatever you want in response to your commands. Boost your ego, reinforce bedtime, settle an argument and more. 
> 
> We use an Amazon Echo Dot in this video, but the trick will work with any Amazon Echo Smart speaker. We walk you through the steps here.

----------


## Airicist

What to do when Alexa's annoying you

Jul 13, 2020




> Alexa is a great digital assistant, but it isn't perfect. Here are a few ways it can get on my nerves and what to do about them, on any Alexa-enabled device (Amazon Echo, Echo Dot, etc).

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Alexa Conversations

July 22, 2020




> Watch the Alexa Live 2020 keynote address introduction to Alexa Conversations. 
> 
> Alexa Conversations (beta) is an AI-driven approach to dialog management that enables you to create skills that customers can interact with in a natural, unconstrained way - using the phrases they prefer, in the order they prefer – while freeing you to focus on the highest value parts of your experience. Unlike traditional dialog managers, with Alexa Conversations (beta) you do not have to code or even identify all of the different ways customers might interact. Instead, you provide a set of example dialogs and how they map to specific services in your skill. Alexa Conversations (beta) applies deep learning to extrapolate the many possible dialog paths that customers might use, and uses this learning in real-time to automatically manage customer interactions. This includes keeping track of state, maintaining context, accepting customer-driven corrections, and then calling your services at the right time.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon's Alexa event shows the future of the Echo's voice assistant"
Amazon hasn't revealed any major new Alexa-powered hardware this year, but today's Alexa Live developer conference gives insights into its voice-centric priorities moving forward.

by David Priest 
July 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "10 new Alexa features to try on your Amazon Echo"
Amazon added several new tricks and tools to its Echo devices and Alexa app.

by Katie Conner
August 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

How to build a Smart Home with Alexa

Sep 18, 2020




> If you're looking to expand and build a smart home with Amazon Alexa the combination of adding Homey is a match made in heaven. Enhance the voice control capabilities of Alexa, to include the complete range of over 50,000 smart home devices that Homey integrates with. 
> 
> Download Homey's Alexa Skill, discover your smart home devices, and use Alexa to control your smart home with Homey.
> 
> Learn more about how Alexa works with Homey at homey.app/en-us/talks-with-homey/amazon-alexa

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon's Alexa gets a new brain on Echo, becomes smarter via AI and aims for ambience"
Amazon's new Echo devices are more like edge computing hardware in enterprises where the AI processing is going local. The upshot is that Alexa will be more ambient in the smart home, but most likely coming to work with you.

by Larry Dignan
September 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Alexa: How developers use AI to help Alexa understand what you mean and not what you say"

by Bill Detwiler
September 25, 2020

Evan Welbourne

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon’s new Alexa feature uses AI to infer what users really want"

by Kyle Wiggers
November 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon launches Alexa Care Hub for elder and family care"
Family members will be able to personalize alerts, check in with relatives and call for help with simple commands.

by David Priest 
November 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon shifts some voice assistant, face recognition computing to its own chips"

by Stephen Nellis
November 12, 2020

aws.amazon.com/machine-learning/inferentia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Teachable AI will help Alexa users set up preferences"

by Kyle Wiggers
December 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alexa to summon the Queen as Amazon Echo airs Christmas broadcast"
Users of smart speakers around the world can hear monarch’s speech without lifting a finger

by Alex Hern
December 20, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon launches Alexa Guard Plus subscription service"
The new service can play dogs barking when your connected cameras spot would-be intruders, along with other clever features.

by David Priest 
January 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Announcing General Availability for Alexa Conversations"

by Drew Meyer
March 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Every Alexa command you can give your Amazon Echo smart speaker or display"
From scheduling your lights to monitoring your home's security, Alexa's got you covered.

by Dale Smith, Tauren Dyson, David Priest, Taylor Martin
March 8, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Multitasking chatbots are the new Amazon Alexa Prize challenge"

by Kyle Wiggers
March 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "The funniest things to ask Alexa"

by Erika Rawes
March 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alexa, who are you? New book identifies Amazon’s secret voiceover artist"
Brad Stone writes that voice for Amazon’s virtual assistant, which the company has never revealed, is Colorado-based Nina Rolle

by Oliver Milman
May 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alexa finally gets a new name and voice: How to switch them up on your Amazon Echo"
Now Alexa has a masculine-sounding voice option and you can call your device Ziggy. Plus, you can mix and match.

by Dale Smith 
July 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Alexa keeps getting smarter"

September 28, 2021

"All the new Amazon features for your home and how you'll use them"
Amazon announced multiple devices and new features for its Echo and Ring product lines. Here's how Alexa is changing.

by Molly Price
September 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Alexa Guard helped protect a family when smoke filled their home"

October 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon, can we have our name back?"
Alexas are changing their names because of Amazon’s voice assistant.

by Alexa Juliana Ard
December 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Alexa tells 10-year-old girl to touch live plug with penny"

December 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Customize Alexa With These Five Easy Tricks"
Get the most out of your Amazon Echo with these tips, from customizing what Alexa says to creating personalized routines.

by Katie Teague
February 15, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "'Alexa, Automate My Life': Tips For Controlling Your Amazon Smart Home"
From activating Alexa's Hunches to automating your Routines, here's how to make the most of your smart home.

by Taylor Freitas
March 11, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon has a plan to make Alexa mimic anyone's voice"

by Jeffrey Dastin
June 23, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Alexa Live 2022
developer.amazon.com/en-US/alexa/alexa-live
alexa-live.com
Playlist "Alexa Live 2022"

----------


## Airicist2

"Alexa Live 2022 feature roundup: Here’s everything we announced"

July 20, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon is gutting its voice-assistant Alexa. Employees describe a division in crisis and huge losses on 'a wasted opportunity.'"

by Eugene Kim
November 19, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "‘Alexa, let’s make a story’: Amazon introduces a new feature that turns your Echo device into a storytelling companion"

by Deb Landau
November 29, 2022

Eshan Bhatnagar

Nico Bishop

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon thought Alexa would be the next iPhone. Turns out it's a 'glorified clock radio.'"

by Jake Swearingen
November 30, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon Devices Chief Pledges Big Alexa Bets Despite Job Cuts"
Investments on autonomous taxis, web satellites to continue
Layoffs decision ‘painful’ and ‘not one you ever want to do’

by Matt Day and Brad Stone
December 14, 2022

----------

